# Counter Top depth for new Half Wall



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if the wall is SECURELY fastened at the bottom, and is well built, that shouldn't be a problem. if it were me, i would open the wall up and add some screws to help hold it together. and some lag bolts down into the floor.


----------



## kevinok (Apr 6, 2013)

Here's a pic.

So, image explains a lot. Black boxes are outlets or switches this side and green boxes are outlets/switches kitchen side. In the center of this wall on the other side is the kitchen sink. From this viewpoint, the dishwasher is to the right.

All cabinets on the other side will be staying. This is on a slab foundation. In the upper left hand of the pic, you can see where I have removed the chimney/fireplace (thread here and another here).

We plan on making the finished height of the bar to be between 46-48" high.

*Question: I'd prefer not to have to install a Studor vent (AAV) for the vent. What's the requirement on cutting a hole into the jack studs and king studs so I can extend the vent pipe thru those jack/king studs and up to the attic and back out the roof in the existing hole?*


----------

